
Founder of Silk Road could have been the 280th richest person in the world now - sixQuarks
He had amassed 600,000 bitcoins when he was arrested, worth about 6 billion dollars today.  If he had kept going, he could have easily doubled that to 1.2 million bitcoin, getting him close to top 100 richest
======
cocktailpeanuts
Satoshi Nakamoto hasn't touched the account in years. There can be multiple
reasons:

1\. He's doing this for the good of the ecosystem

2\. He values privacy over money

3\. He's dead.

4\. He's confined somewhere without access to the Internet, like prison.

